# where to get a cheap CO2 injection setup in singapore?



## ongtw (Mar 2, 2008)

hi!

i'm planning to get a co2 injection unit (complete set). Can anyone advice on where to get a cheap unit?


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

I purchased the red sea paintball cylinder unit from red sea for about $120, not including the 20 oz paintball cylinder. The nice thing about this is that all i have to do to fill up is go to ****s Sporting Goods or your nearest sporting goods store, rather than finding a welding store. I am upgrading to a 90 gallon and might be looking at the milwaukee regulator and 5 lb regular co2 cylinder. A local garden and brewing store that my girlfriend works at has the bottle for $80 and the requlator kit is on ebay for $80. You can also find the red sea kit on ebay. Good luck


----------



## lwinpet (Jan 28, 2008)

i bought the red sea co2 paintball regulator set and then i realized that was a costly mistake. the paintball tanks are not that big. most are 16 or 20oz but some people on this site told me i could get a bigger one (around 30oz). 

the most cost efficient way to do co2 is to get a big tank that will last you a very long time. the reasoning is that the cost of filling a very small 20oz tank and a 15 pound tank is very little but the 15pounder will last you much longer. so if you like the red sea system, you should buy the regular co2 cylinder version and avoid the paintball system.


----------



## ongtw (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks guys,

so the cheapest way is still to get it online from ebay huh? hm... i've been wanting to get one locally but not sure where to look for one.


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

Other than the Red Sea Paintball CO2 system being small, is the quality good? I plan on running this on my ADA Mini M


----------

